# Top of the Top, Best of the Best - Local Juice 2016



## Andre (13/4/16)

The winner in each of the categories (beverage, fruit, tobacco, dessert, bakery, menthol and mint, breakfast) now go head to head to determine the ONE juice to claim title to best of the best of local juices in 2016.

You have one vote only.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Imspaz (13/4/16)

Scream all the way

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GReddySC (13/4/16)

Milked

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (13/4/16)

COFFEE CAKE!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (13/4/16)

Foggs Milky Way
*Edit, oops didn't noticed the voting list on Tapatalk, my bad and vote casted
Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/4/16)

Milked. It has so much class it is unreal. Subtle and beautiful.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (13/4/16)

Scream for me

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (13/4/16)

Special Reserve from ELP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (13/4/16)

XXX - if you tried it you will understand

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Schnappie (13/4/16)

Think a mixer who has two popular juices in a final is sort of a victim of his own success because he might lose votes of one juice to the other and vice versa possibly robbing him of a big overall score

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jarred Karp (13/4/16)

Scream is king! Went through 100mls and couldn't wait to Hit 100mls more! I'm pretty sure I enjoy scream more than my girlfriend...

Side note... please don't tell her I said that... :|

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/4/16)

My favourite local juice is still MMM Mint and Honey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/4/16)

But it is followed by Paulies Coffee Cake, so it gets my vote in this list

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP (14/4/16)

Milked..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/4/16)

Scream all the way, once u start it's very hard to stop!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (14/4/16)

Paulies Coffee Cake gets my vote, followed by Xxx which is my adv.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Willyza (14/4/16)

WoW My vaping taste must be totally out of sync here with the rest of the vapers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/16)

Bump! If you haven't voted then now is the time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (16/4/16)

Hahaha @Willyza I'm in the same boat, Scream is the only one that I rate, and surprised that Strawb made it on the list! I seem to have missed the whole selection process so I can't complain. It's all very subjective anyway but nonetheless our local guys are doing a brilliant job.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaping Kicks Ash (16/4/16)

ELP Special Reserve FTW!!!!!


----------



## Silver (17/4/16)

This whole juice nomination and voting for 2016 is epic

The part that is amazing for me is that it just shows how far the local juice industry has come.
For me, I have not ordered an international juice for months and I am so far behind on the local juices
And to see several ones i havent even tried yet appearing in these top juices is amazing.

So much choice of quality local liquids - we are all spoiled.

Well done to all the local juice manufacturers!
You folk rock big time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro (17/4/16)

I voted, but kind of meaningless maybe since I've only tried one of the Top of the Tops so far. XXX was a surprise sure winner for me though. 
A couple of others from this short list catch my eye as being future must try's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (17/4/16)

I think the fact that @Paulie came onto the scene literally a few weeks before the poll and have two of his juices make the top 7 with his others showing strong as well is nothing short of impressive.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (18/4/16)

Tapatalk peeps please note the poll won't show and you will need to vote on your standard Web browser 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Migs (18/4/16)

XXX is a must try even if you don't like menthol, I never smoked menthol cigs but when I switch to vaping I fell inlove with this juice, it is simply the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## WARMACHINE (18/4/16)

This is a difficult one. There are some good juices there, but no ADV juices for my palate,


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/4/16)

Spydro said:


> I voted, but kind of meaningless maybe since I've only tried one of the Top of the Tops so far. XXX was a surprise sure winner for me though.
> A couple of others from this short list catch my eye as being future must try's.


If you want to try South African... also give Nostalgia e-liquids a whirl. Bit more underground, Cape Town has been trying to keep him a secret to no avail...


----------



## Schnappie (19/4/16)

Migs said:


> XXX is a must try even if you don't like menthol, I never smoked menthol cigs but when I switch to vaping I fell inlove with this juice, it is simply the best


Agreed, will be even be more ridiculously popular once it hits supplier websites and shelves down the line.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (19/4/16)

DDD
XXX
Scream

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (20/4/16)

XXX. Havent been through 5 straight tanks of the same juice. But then 3 of these tanks were my target tank..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/16)

Voting closes on 27 April
If you haven't voted yet, please cast your vote for the best of the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (25/4/16)

Will it be *SCREAM* or *XXX*. Or will one of the outsiders surprise us. 

Only 2 days left to vote!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (25/4/16)

I don't why this isn't here but Snatch Dairy Queen is the shizz-nizz! I don't why I hadn't bought some before today but man I'm loving it. 
This might just tip Belly rub as my all time favourite Strawb cream ejuice.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/4/16)

Loving my own diy juices, got plenty in stock for myself.
However, still cannot resist buying some scream... This juice is beyond AWESOME!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Migs (25/4/16)

Wish I can add 100 votes to XXX. Tried Scream in local vape shop today, tasted "meh" but the dripper had some previous juice on it so I will have to give it another test on clean cotton.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mbera (25/4/16)

XXX just a super flavor perfect ADV love it 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (25/4/16)

mbera said:


> XXX just a super flavor perfect ADV love it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


ADV. The perfect ADV. Thats what makes a juice an overall winner for me. And that is why XXX gets my vote. You simply dont buy this in 30 mls

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (25/4/16)

Jarred Karp said:


> Scream is king! Went through 100mls and couldn't wait to Hit 100mls more! I'm pretty sure I enjoy scream more than my girlfriend...
> 
> Side note... please don't tell her I said that... :|



You do realise that you have now excluded your GF from every vapemeet from now on :mwua hahahaha: 

Or you must bring some juice ..... 

Lucky for you I don't frequent them meets


----------



## Rudy (25/4/16)

Xxx hits the spot. Great stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KyloRen (25/4/16)

I love Scream. It's a lekker juice


----------



## Matty_b88 (25/4/16)

Scream all the way


----------



## brotiform (26/4/16)

Good luck @Oupa !!


----------



## Schnappie (26/4/16)

Sjoh this race is turning into a seesaw... Tense stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (26/4/16)

All these votes and comments about XXX and I've never even tried it. Order to be placed asap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (26/4/16)

VapeDude said:


> All these votes and comments about XXX and I've never even tried it. Order to be placed asap


Now is the best time to do it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/4/16)

VapeDude said:


> All these votes and comments about XXX and I've never even tried it. Order to be placed asap



Just in time for your 1 year vape-aversary @VapeDude!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (26/4/16)

Yeah do yourself a favour @VapeDude , VM is having a special at the moment, just get 300mls of the stuff, thank us later!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (26/4/16)

Silver said:


> Just in time for your 1 year vape-aversary @VapeDude!!!



This is true!



Stosta said:


> Yeah do yourself a favour @VapeDude , VM is having a special at the moment, just get 300mls of the stuff, thank us later!



Hahaha I am temped to buy 100ml cos it feels like a waste to get 30ml and then pay for shipping. But what if I don't like it


----------



## Stosta (26/4/16)

VapeDude said:


> This is true!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha I am temped to buy 100ml cos it feels like a waste to get 30ml and then pay for shipping. But what if I don't like it


You will! But if you don't I think there are plenty of people here who would take it off your hands for you!


----------



## VapeDude (26/4/16)

Stosta said:


> You will! But if you don't I think there are plenty of people here who would take it off your hands for you!



Haha I don't doubt that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/4/16)

VapeDude said:


> This is true!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha I am temped to buy 100ml cos it feels like a waste to get 30ml and then pay for shipping. But what if I don't like it



Here is my review of this juice @VapeDude 
Maybe it will help you make up your mind -

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeDude (26/4/16)

Silver said:


> Here is my review of this juice @VapeDude
> Maybe it will help you make up your mind -



Ya ok you guys have twisted my arm ordering 100ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Schnappie (26/4/16)

Lots of brand new forum members voting.  just hope its really different people lol thats been informed of the vote by their favourite vendors and not multiple devices

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (26/4/16)

XXX and scream.... in no particular order as they are both great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz (26/4/16)

I Scream.... You Scream... We all Sream for HAZEWORKS SCREAM!!!!!


----------



## brotiform (26/4/16)

Schnappie said:


> Lots of brand new forum members voting.  just hope its really different people lol thats been informed of the vote by their favourite vendors and not multiple devices



+1 , I wonder if any IP logging is done as the votes seem to have skyrocketed from this afternoon.


----------



## Zahz (26/4/16)

I think they running a rally to get more voters  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (26/4/16)

Hazework scream and xxx

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (27/4/16)

Damn , currently sitting at 120 votes each , approx 65 people voted since yesterday


----------



## Andre (27/4/16)

This poll is now closed. No further voting allowed. Please lock the thread moderators.

The two top contender locked at 123 votes each. I shall announce the result in another thread.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShaneW (27/4/16)

Wow what are chances... 123 votes each. Congrats @MarkDBN and @Oupa !!! Well deserved split

Both incredible Juices

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------

